# Using my Bradley 4 rack digital smoker for the first time



## daveoxforduk (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi all,

So yesterday I bought a new Bradley 4 rack digital, and today while on my lunch, I went down to the butchers and picked up some chicken legs and thighs, marinated in some miscellaneous yellow rub (i think it was garlic and herb). This is my second ever attempt at smoking (first was sunday)

The smoker took about an hour to reach 230F. Once it got up to temp, i put in the chicken and the smoker therm dropped to below 100F. It then took about an hour to get back up to 220.

I used hickory bisquettes for the first 2 hours, then just the heat for the next 2. here's how they turned out...

£16 off amazon













FullSizeRender.jpg



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 22, 2015






Some random dry rubbed chicken thighs













IMG_5271.JPG



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 22, 2015






Now the waiting game...still in my work clothes, too excited for smoking, to bother taking them off.













IMG_5273.JPG



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 22, 2015






getting pretty dark toward the end. Also, when the smoker got to 230F, it started dropping in temperature, and ended up around 223 for about 45 minutes. I then set the temp to 290 and it crept back up to 230 where i wanted it. However, as you can see below, i've got two different BBQ thermometers sticking into the damper. 1 was reading about 280F-290F, and the other 250F. All while the Bradley was showing 230F.













IMG_5301.JPG



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 22, 2015






The chicken could have done with either an hour less, or a lower temp (if going by the analog ones on top) It was super tasty, really really tender and fall off the bone, but slightly dryer than i'd like. My Dad also insisted we throw some sausages on there too..hey we're extremely flavourful, but again slightly too dry on the edge.













IMG_5304.JPG



__ daveoxforduk
__ Jul 22, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello Dave.  Never used one of those fancy smokers but I usually figure about 1 hr. MAYBE 1-1/2 hr. for legs and thighs but I do smoke mine at a little higher temp..  The therm problem is something you need to sort.  Do the boiling water/ice water test on all.  Placing the probes can also make a difference.  Fire it up ( no meat ) and check the temp on all four racks.  Find out if there is a temp difference from high to low.  If there is you will need to rotate or keep the difference in mind when putting on the meat or pulling from the smoker.  Like on a horizontal offset it is always hotter on the firebox end.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 23, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a digital, reliable thermometer which i can clip to a shelf AND have a probe in the meat? ideally less than £40 really. i've heard the brand Maverick thrown about a lot? I'm looking for accuracy and reliability, with a way of actually clipping it to the shelf.

i want a nice reliable therm that i can find here in the UK.

Thank


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi and welcome

You cant beat a Maverick either the 732 or the 733

Use a crocodile clip or fold over clip


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 23, 2015)

does the 732 not come with a grill clip? found one on ebay for £56


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 23, 2015)

My 733 has a clip that you can insert into the grill and put your probe through.

They are only £45 from Amazon, the 733 is £59 so the Ebay 732 isnt a good deal


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello.  That Mav is exactly what you want Dave.  Will make your life a lot easier.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## daveoxforduk (Jul 23, 2015)

Maverick 732 purchased from Amazon! Thank's guys.


----------

